# Friend from work passed from a diving accident



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I work at Nas whiting and found out this morning a buddy that I work with has passed due to a diving accident this past weekend. I think it was decompression related and was taken to mobile. I'm trying to find out more details. Has anybody heard of this accident?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I could not find anything by google looking.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry about your Friend...


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Condolences


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

dang. please post details when you find out.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

How about a name I don't think it would be dis respectable. Someone might know him and let us know. If there is a reason not to I would understand.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

sealark said:


> How about a name I don't think it would be dis respectable. Someone might know him and let us know. If there is a reason not to I would understand.


Steven Wells

He has worked out at nas whiting for many years in the Paraloft. I've talked to him many times about fishing and diving. I've been thinking about getting scuba certified but when I hear of scuba related accidents, I become reluctant. I know everything we do has some inherent risk. I still havent heard exactly what went wrong.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't know Wells as I associated with NAS Pensacola. Go get certified just learn the rules and physics of diving and abide by them. You take more chances walking across the street than diving. Try Dive Pros for instructions.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

chaps said:


> Steven Wells
> 
> He has worked out at nas whiting for many years in the Paraloft. I've talked to him many times about fishing and diving. I've been thinking about getting scuba certified but when I hear of scuba related accidents, I become reluctant. I know everything we do has some inherent risk. I still haven't heard exactly what went wrong.


Although this is a tragic loss, don't let it discourage you from diving. Most accidents happen due to poor service of dive equipment or panic. If you service your gear right and don't panic you will have an absolute blast.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Do you know what charter he was on, and whether he was diving traditional scuba or a rebreather?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't know if it was the same diver but the news said he was diving the "O" and had to surface quickly. Needed the chamber and I guess didn't make it.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

The first thing I think of with rapid ascent is AGE, but that doesn't rule out a neurological Type II, and could, of course, involve both.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Don't know if it was the same diver but the news said he was diving the "O" and had to surface quickly. Needed the chamber and I guess didn't make it.


 The sad part about this is that depth should only be attempted by the very advanced. It is not for the less experienced divers.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Channel three news is about to run the segment again.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

lobsterman said:


> The sad part about this is that depth should only be attempted by the very advanced. It is not for the less experienced divers.


I underatnd he's done lots of deep dives and was experienced. I don't know what went wrong but it may been a gear malfunction. Lots of sad people at Nas whiting.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

lastcast said:


> Don't know if it was the same diver but the news said he was diving the "O" and had to surface quickly. Needed the chamber and I guess didn't make it.


Yes


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

chaps said:


> Yes


Sorry, but use it as a positive and learn what you should do. People work with Uranium every day. Best wishes for his family. If they need help, make a post or PM me.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I was at a local dive shop this weekend and was talking to one of the staff members about this. She told me that the closest functional chamber is in Mobile. Anyone confirm that?


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Not exactly true. Plenty of functional chambers, but closest chamber that treats divers is in Mobile. Next in Florida is Ft. Lauderdale, and two chambers in the Keys. Yes, there are three (3) chambers that treat divers in Florida, none North of Lauderdale.

This is why DAN is important. DAN contacts the hospitals, and finds a chamber open, working, and staffed, and gets you there, but you have to call before you hit a hospital, or all kinds of crap falls apart.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

El Kabong said:


> Not exactly true. Plenty of functional chambers, but closest chamber that treats divers is in Mobile. Next in Florida is Ft. Lauderdale, and two chambers in the Keys. Yes, there are three (3) chambers that treat divers in Florida, none North of Lauderdale.
> 
> This is why DAN is important. DAN contacts the hospitals, and finds a chamber open, working, and staffed, and gets you there, but you have to call before you hit a hospital, or all kinds of crap falls apart.


That's exactly what he said.


----------

